
Could artificial intelligence achieve consciousness? A philosophical analysis - mckapur2
https://ayearofai.com/rohan-7-can-artificial-intelligence-achieve-human-intelligence-b0c95e23ca4b#.9d1pzjwye
======
husk
the idea of artificial intelligence achieving consciousness sounds completely
ridiculous to me

if a computer program that plays go counts as "artificial intelligence", what
about chess machines? haven't those existed for decades?

~~~
mckapur2
I used AlphaGo as an example. The point really is to examine, logically and
philosophically, whether AI could be conscious. This brings into question
things like our own free will.

~~~
brudgers
John McCarthy [of Lisp noteriaty] asserted that thermostats have beliefs.
Searle mentions it in _Minds, Brains, and Programs_ [1]. It's perhaps as good
a starting point as many to dive into the rabbit hole.

[1]:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20071210043312/http://members.ao...](https://web.archive.org/web/20071210043312/http://members.aol.com/NeoNoetics/MindsBrainsPrograms.html)

